# Omnisphere 2.6 Arpeggio Playback different than 2.5



## Steve_Karl (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi there,
Omnisphere 2.6 Arpeggio Playback is different than 2.5 on some of my sounds,
which results in the composition of the song being changed.

Has anyone else noticed this?

I emailed Spectrasonics support on Fri. but no answer as of yet.

Thanks!


----------



## Quanah (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes. Couldn't identify it, but didn't waste too much time on it. It seemed to be delaying second note everytime, but then was randomly screwing up the pattern at different points in each playthrough. I went back to 2.5 to render those tracks.


----------



## Steve_Karl (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks for the verification.


----------



## sean8877 (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes I'm having the same issue. One of the bass arpeggios in the Plugin Guru Beautifully Broken pack is completely different with 2.6, kind of ruined a song I was working on. Is this something we can report as a bug?


----------



## Quanah (Apr 29, 2019)

So, having the time, I just found something. I was able to load and play the arp fine. Copied the midi file. Still fine. Opened the project in question and no dice. Wound up having to delete the instance of Omnisphere and reload it. Worked fine. Saved project. Closed out and reopened. All is well with 2.6 on that track. Many more instances that were saved pre-2.6 to replace but all good. I'm using Reaper/Windows10 btw. Hope it holds steady and that it cures it for you both, too (if applicable).


----------



## iobaaboi (Apr 29, 2019)

Brayden with Spectrasonics support here. Thank you for reporting this, OP and to everyone here describing your experiences. We are on it and a shortly-upcoming software is in the works. Stay tuned! 

Also, feel free to email us at [email protected] if you continue to have specific issues with your system. 

Thanks again!


----------



## danwool (Apr 29, 2019)

Saving the Multi, deleting and re-instantiating the instance of Omnisphere and then reloading the Multi fixed this and other 2.6 weirdnesses for me on sequences created with 2.5


----------



## Steve_Karl (Apr 30, 2019)

sean8877 said:


> Yes I'm having the same issue. One of the bass arpeggios in the Plugin Guru Beautifully Broken pack is completely different with 2.6, kind of ruined a song I was working on. Is this something we can report as a bug?



I've reported it. I think anyone that has the issue should mention it.


----------



## Steve_Karl (Apr 30, 2019)

Quanah said:


> So, having the time, I just found something. I was able to load and play the arp fine. Copied the midi file. Still fine. Opened the project in question and no dice. Wound up having to delete the instance of Omnisphere and reload it. Worked fine. Saved project. Closed out and reopened. All is well with 2.6 on that track. Many more instances that were saved pre-2.6 to replace but all good. I'm using Reaper/Windows10 btw. Hope it holds steady and that it cures it for you both, too (if applicable).



Good trouble shoot!
Thank you!


----------



## Steve_Karl (Apr 30, 2019)

danwool said:


> Saving the Multi, deleting and re-instantiating the instance of Omnisphere and then reloading the Multi fixed this and other 2.6 weirdnesses for me on sequences created with 2.5



Thank you!


----------



## sean8877 (May 1, 2019)

danwool said:


> Saving the Multi, deleting and re-instantiating the instance of Omnisphere and then reloading the Multi fixed this and other 2.6 weirdnesses for me on sequences created with 2.5



Thanks for the info. It sounds like that will fix the problem with a multi, my issue is with a regular (non-multi) patch. I followed the same steps for a non-multi patch and it doesn't seem to fix the issue.


----------



## danwool (May 1, 2019)

sean8877 said:


> Thanks for the info. It sounds like that will fix the problem with a multi, my issue is with a regular (non-multi) patch. I followed the same steps for a non-multi patch and it doesn't seem to fix the issue.


I'm not using Multi patches, per say, either. I'm just running multiple single Omnisphere patches, on separate MIDI channels. I'd still recommend trying saving and reloading the entire Multi if you haven't already.


----------



## Steve_Karl (May 20, 2019)

iobaaboi said:


> Brayden with Spectrasonics support here. Thank you for reporting this, OP and to everyone here describing your experiences. We are on it and a shortly-upcoming software is in the works. Stay tuned!
> 
> Also, feel free to email us at [email protected] if you continue to have specific issues with your system.
> 
> Thanks again!



Any news on the fix for this?


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 20, 2019)

Steve_Karl said:


> Any news on the fix for this?



I’m pretty sure this was fixed in the last update.


----------



## Steve_Karl (May 20, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> I’m pretty sure this was fixed in the last update.



When did that update come out?
Thanks!


----------



## danwool (May 22, 2019)

I just noticed 2.6.1 is available, as of 5/6. ...includes a buncha arpeggiator fixes


----------



## Steve_Karl (May 22, 2019)

danwool said:


> I just noticed 2.6.1 is available, as of 5/6. ...includes a buncha arpeggiator fixes



Thanks danwool. 
I discovered that late yesterday, however Spectrasonics Support could not verify that my particular issue was fixed. They basically said try it and see. See my next post for the report.


----------



## Steve_Karl (May 22, 2019)

I tried 2.6.1 today - and then restored my system to 2.5.
First of all I'm not seeing that 2.6.1 fixes the issue, that 2.6 does not correctly play projects that use the arpeggiator in 2.5.
The result is slightly different than 2.6.0, but it is still not as the song was written in 2.5.

Also totally removing the instance of Omnisphere and reinstalling that instance of Omnisphere does not result in correct performance.
The issue is still the same in that 2.6.1 is changing my composition, but in a slightly different way than 2.6.0.

After reinstalling that instance of Omnisphere, attempting a load a multi takes a very long time
and it hangs up making it even impossible to use the utility button to clear the multi,
although now that I think about it, it could be that there were no Channel assignments for Omnisphere at the time.
This was because I removed the instance of Omnisphere and then loaded the multi before doing the channel assignments to the DAW. Even so, I don't believe that shouldn't happen.

Anyway, switching from multi-mode to an individual channel seems to clear that problem and then the multi eventually loads, without all of the sounds triggering.


And it has gotten worse.

In a new project with one instance of Omnisphere, loading any of my user multis causes all of the instruments in that multi to fire at once. (Ouch!)

END of problems so far.

Luckily I wrote a .bat file to restore my ..\STEAM\Omnisphere directory and also use Macrium Reflect
so that I can restore my operating system in between these bug tests and failures.


----------

